# Amplificador para auto con transistores



## lokillo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola chicos alguien tiene algún esquema de amplificador para auto, pero a transistores???

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería, esque por aqui se estan a punto de comprar un auto y necesito audio....

Gracias..


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 19, 2006)

Hola, aqui tienes unas paginas, con amplificador espero te ayuden ,suerte un saludo
http://www.redeya.com/electronica/circuitos/monta3.htm#AB
http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/schematics.htm
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/menu1.html


----------



## lokillo (Nov 19, 2006)

hola pepepuerto, gracias por tu ayuda , pero necesito uno a base de transistores, esque quiero que se paresca a los amplificador de audio originales...

gracias...


----------



## vandark (Ene 7, 2008)

la verdad se me ocurre q desarmes uno original (solo las tapas) y veas q tiene si he visto unos por q todo mundo tiene la vredad son grandes pero viendolos en detalle se repiten es decir el circuito es chico pero tiene varios supongo q por los canales 
la verdad quiero opinion de esto soy nuevo q tan factible es copiar un amplificador de uno original por favor colaborenme con sus experiencias o con lo q creen
gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ene 8, 2008)

Dale un vistazo al https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-auto-8746/, que es a puro transistores (menos sus previos), es lo más basico en car-amplificador.


----------

